# Samsung DLP TV Keeps shutting down



## DanielleM (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi,
Our Samsung DLP TV, Model HL-R6167W keeps shutting down in the middle of use, leaving the standby/temp light lit up. It will turn back on, and work again for a while. Can't find much in the manual other than that light means it is in standby mode.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would guess that it's over heating. Is there adequate ventilation? Are the vents clean?


----------



## DanielleM (Feb 1, 2011)

we thought about that and yes, the vents are clean and its far enough away from the wall for proper ventilation - and at times it happens when the tv has been on only for a few minutes - any other ideas?

thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

dust buildup inside can cause this. Have you looked inside on the circuit boards and such?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Are there any blinking lights or lights that usually don't stay on?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Is the fan actually running ?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Could be a fan, ventilation, bad lamp, power supply or a system control problem.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

How many hours are on the bulb? Last DLP we had, that was a Sammy, this happened shortly before the bulb went out.

Not to say that is your problem, but if your not getting any other light errors, its probably a good place to start.


----------



## DanielleM (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks for all your suggestions everyone - we will be giving them a try and will let you know what happens :sn:


----------



## DanielleM (Feb 1, 2011)

so the hubby and i did a little "surgery" on the tv and found a mountain of dust on the fan, circut board and everything else inside - we cleaned it all out (vacuum, q-tips, compressed air) and put it all back together - lo and behold it worked!!! thank you all so much for your suggestions and your time - you rock! :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent! :clap:


----------

